
Attorney General Barr Accuses Hollywood, Big Tech of Collaborating with China - hughw
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN24H2JT
======
hughw
> Barr suggested that Apple iPhones "wouldn't be sold (in China) if they were
> impervious to penetration by Chinese authorities."

Are iPhones in China different from those sold in the US, from a security or
privacy perspective?

